# Is My Rat Making Me Itchy?



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

This could just be paranoia, but I've been real itchy today and was wondering if it could be because of my rat?? I got him six days ago and this is the first time experiencing this. But Ive been handling him a lot the last couple days. I wash my hands before and after handling him, his bedding is clean, and he seems fine. Could it be coincidence or could he be causing my itching?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Its possible that its him. I just posted a thread last week about possibly developing an allergy to my rats. Turns out its not as rare of a thing as I though. My hands, arms and eyes get terribly itchy after playing with my boys. It helps to wear long sleeves when playing with them.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I'm a little allergic to rats. I get little hives wherever they've been climbing on me. I think it's from urine under their fingernails or something.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

A lot of people are at least a little allergic to rats- for me it's their urine makes me itchy and red, so if I ever get scratches I have to rinse them out with antibacterial soap or they swell and itch. My arms also get a bit itchy when I wash their fleece liners (I wash them by hand). It might help to try washing your hands after playing with them (which is a good idea anyway) or wearing long sleeves as mentioned above. If it is him making you itch, it kinda just depends on whether it's his fur or urine or whatever you're reacting to. It may also just be paranoia though


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I am not as allergic to my two hairless girls as I was to my boy I adopted and had to return to the shelter at Christmas  but I do get itchy burning eyes that I have to use allergy eye drops to soothe them. My hands get a little itchy when they scratch me, but with the girls I'm not getting the infected itchy welts, swelling of the hands and feet, and flu like symptoms I had with the boy. I had to actually be put on antibiotics to get rid of the symptoms. 
What I do now is where a turtle neck shirt when they're on my shoulder or I wrap a scarf around my neck. Long sleeves, and I wash my hands every time they go back in their cage. I also wear one of those doctor masks when cleaning the cage to avoid breathing any allergens. It also helps to wash their feet before you play with them if they don't mind the water. I wipe their feet with baby wipes if I know I'm going to have them out for a long period.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

do you have hives on your skin (little red lumps) these are a sign your allergic to your rat, so are raised welts around scratches. Both are quite managable.


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't have any bumps or rashes and the itching just isn't my hands or arms. It's I'm various spots. So maybe it's just something else and a coincidence? I seriously hope I'm not developing an allergy to him. I don't wanna minimize my time with him because of it.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I know someone who had allergies to his rats and by handling them alot he became immune to them. I handle mine alot just for that reason.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Try to just pay close attention to when and where you get itchy. If its only when you take him out to play, if it itches where he has walked on you or scratched you, if its when you pet his fur or he licks you. Next you could try giving him a bath or a good wipe down with baby wipes so see if that helps. I gave my guys a bath with a cleaning foam one night and my itchiness was nearly cut in half. I've noticed its their pee that makes me itchy so a bath to remove the pee from fur, feet and tails seemed to really help. After that I just wore a long sleeved shirt so they don't drag their pee on my arms and that nearly took care of the problem.


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks I'll have to try to clean his fur. He likes to burrow in my sleeves and groom me, so keeping him away from my arms and whatnot isn't really an option. I doubt Huckleberry will allow me to bathe him at this time, but I'll try the baby wipes.


----------

